# MERLOT GOES WITH ANYTHING



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

*Tonight, I just put some parboiled yukon gold potatoes in the oven with some seasoned(spicy)chicken breasts and some BBQ sauce in an iron skillet(out of charcoal for the grill....oven better), then some corn on the cob. I have to say that Merlot....especially Stag's Leap.....goes with anything you have in the oven, stove or grill. Most enjoyable!!!! Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 27, 2008)

Everything is good in the dark.....


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2008)

NW...You feeling good aren't you Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


Ramona....The more I lightened it up where i could really see everything the more I got to slobbering and drooling !!!









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 27, 2008)

Waldo, I had a few pictures of it with more light...but like NW, things are very good in the dark. I think I like how the light was reflecting of the corn.


It was a yummy dinner!!!


----------

